# Plants suitable for a Goldfish Tank



## tunejohn (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm aware goldfish are prone to uproot and devour plants.:mmph:

Is it just impossible to have a planted tank with goldfish?

I'd like to know if anyone has had personal experience in having a planted aquarium with goldfish? If so, what are your personal favourites (plants) which can withstand the the voracious goldfish appetite? 

Some pointers on what it takes to have a successful Goldfish planted tank would be appreciated.

Please do post pictures of your setup too!


----------



## qwe123 (Jun 15, 2011)

Java fern or anubias secured to rock or driftwood seems to withstand goldfish just fine.

I also love goldfish as a means of duckweed disposal! People are always looking to get rid of that stuff, you can take it and throw it in your tank as a treat for the goldfish to graze on (although it does depend on the individual fish, might want to test first).

Sorry, it's been a while, no pictures


----------



## Acro (Jul 20, 2012)

I kept goldfish in planted tanks for around 8 years. Each goldfish has it's own tastes (like humans) and will prefer some plants over others. However, there are some plants goldfish seem to avoid. Here is a list of plants I've used, there are others that may work, and some I've forgotten. 

Java Fern
Anubias
Bucephalandra
Crypts
Swords
Vals
Hornwort
Aponogeton 
Tiger Lotus
Banana Plant
Marimo

As for tips, heavy sand is a wonderful substrate for goldfish and plants. It's easier to plant a tank and let it get established for a few weeks before introducing goldfish. If planting with goldfish in the tank, place rocks around the base of rooting plants to prevent goldfish from digging them up. Plants that attach to objects are easier than ones that need substrate. Large tanks (75+) are best. And the most important tip . . . plant heavy, it spreads out the abuse and prevents goldfish from focusing on one or two plants. 
Also, use Riparium plants, as goldfish can't get to them!

Good Luck!


----------



## YNYRESOURCES (Oct 20, 2016)

kiri.com.my


----------



## watercrayfish (May 3, 2016)

Old Pic









Plants:
Amazon sword
Anubias
Water Sprite
Java Fern
Lace Java Fern
Hygrophila corymbosa
Elodea Densa
Ludwigiya Repens
Purple Cabomba
Aponogeton sp.
Limnophila Aromatica mini
Staurogyne Bihar
Crypt
Staurogyne sp. porto velho
Rotala Rotundifolia 
Madagascar Lace
Crinum Calamistratum
Water Wisteria
Cryptocoryne spiralis
Dwarf Lilly


----------

